# Sad day at the PRO household



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I had to put my best friend Bosco to sleep this morning.  Bosco was a 15 1/2 year old black lab that has been with me since he was 7 7weeks old. I am not an overly emotional person, but I struggled today. My kids didn't want to go to school. Man sometimes life stinks! At least Bosco is now chasing pheasants 24/7 and not wondering why I missed so often.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks Pro. Tip the glass to another lost huntin' buddy. The older we get, the more hunting buddies we lose. Cheers to the old poochie though. 
Hunt 'em up! //dog//


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Always a heartbreaking experience. At least he is now in a better place and out of pain.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That is rough amigo, I went through that in April. I'm sorry to hear about it.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dog. I am a softy when it comes to pets, I lost a Brittany last year and it was like losing family, I sobbed for a couple of days.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Very sorry. It's tough to lose 'em.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. But he lived a long life, as all dog's should, and that's to the credit of a good family.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks any way you look at it. I am not easy to bring to tears, but when I put my old friend down I cried like a little girl. And morned for a real long time. I am sure you have some great memories. Hang on to those.

I am very sorry for your loss.

To old dogs.

Bret


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Really sorry Bart...He was a great dog!!! you made the right choice....Hope someone will have the compassion to put me down when I get too debilitated to hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Bart.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss! I sure wish our canine friends could spend more years with us.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear............


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Pro. 
It reminds me that my Crocket is over 10 years old now.
Hope the family finds a new pup soon.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

truly sorry. terrible to have to do.
been there and it's no fun.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pro*.....I like the last paragraph.....I really believe it.....



> Why dogs don't live as long as people
> by Robin Downing, DVM
> 
> Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owner, his wife, and their little boy were all very attached to Belker and they were hoping for a miracle. I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family there were no miracles left for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
> ...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My condolences:
[youtube:3lbq74gn]http://www.youtube.com/v/7HU-C4Wost8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3lbq74gn]


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Mr. Proutdoors, I'm dang sorry to hear about the loss of your Lab. I own a black Lab of my own and I know what wonderful animals they can be. More than 'just a dog' to be sure. I hope Santa Claus gets a heartfelt letter from your kids and has room in the sleigh for a new companion. Perhaps one named LaVell or Bronco?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Mr. Proutdoors, I'm dang sorry to hear about the loss of your Lab. I own a black Lab of my own and I know what wonderful animals they can be. More than 'just a dog' to be sure. I hope Santa Claus gets a heartfelt letter from your kids and has room in the sleigh for a new companion. Perhaps one named LaVell or Bronco?


Kids are ready, but dad isn't ready for a new pup yet. Emotionally I'm fine I suppose, but I have way too much going on to give my new pup the attention he/she deserves. As much as I like/admire Bronco, that name is out, I don't anyone thinking I like the Donkeys. :shock: Before the BYU/Utah game Max was on the table, not anymore.  I'll know when the time is right to add to the PRO family. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't think I didn't notice that you didn't rule out LaVell. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Don't think I didn't notice that you didn't rule out LaVell. :wink:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, that sux buddy.

I had to put my old girl Dottie down this spring, what a kick in the nuts. It's never easy saying goodbye but it feels better knowing they have a clean pass to heaven. Wherever that is...  

I wish they lasted longer.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

**** .45, that was Bosco to a "t"....He loved everyone soo much, he'd bust your leg with his tail wagging so hard.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

After 15 years that's got to be rough. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Man what a bummer! I feel bad for ya Pro.Hopefully your companion will have the good huntin areas in heaven scouted out for ya.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

They're never here long enough it seems.

Condolences.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am truely sorry for your loss.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry to hear the pro.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bosco's vet Dr Gowans sent a card offering condolences. He and his staff are awesome. On the outside of the card was the following:


> *Rainbow Bridge*
> 
> Just this side of heaven lies the Rainbow Bridge
> 
> ...


 On the inside the following: "Please accept our deepest sympathy on the loss of Bosco. Our beloved animal companions never really leave us, but continue to live on through moments spent together." Sincerely Dr Gowans & staff.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Dammit I hate it when you guys make me cry.  

Nice sentiment though, even a long lived pet dies too soon. I like that Rainbow bridge story, though the way things have been the last ten years or so, rainbows make me nervous. :wink: 

Hope you are doing well and at least LOOKING for a new best friend. The time will come when you just can't say no. :wink:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That really sucks PRO yo are living my biggest fear right now I hope a new puppy finds its way to your yard to fill that void!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> That really sucks PRO yo are living my biggest fear right now I hope a new puppy finds its way to your yard to fill that void!


She has. -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Anaconda Pintler said:
> 
> 
> > That really sucks PRO yo are living my biggest fear right now I hope a new puppy finds its way to your yard to fill that void!
> ...


Does this mean you fill finally break your self enforced ban on posting pics?


----------

